# تأملات في مزمور الساكن في عون العلى



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*من أجمل الكلمات المعزية في الكتاب المقدس هي كلمات سفر المزامير فهي تعطيك أحساس بالسلام والطمأنينه حتى في أصعب الأوقات من أنسان أختبر وعاش في محبة الله هو داوود النبي والملك وأستحق أن يقول عنه الرب "وجدت قلب داوود حسب قلبى" وحتى عندما أخطأ أعطانا ثروة من كلمات التوبة فهو أختبر العشرة مع الله وأختبر الخطية وعاش حياة الندم على خطاياه "بللت سريري بدموعي" *



*ومن أجمل هذه المزامير مزمور "الساكن في عون العلي" مز 91 بالأنجيل وهو موجود بكتاب الأجبية ضمن مزامير الساعة السادسة (المزمور التسعون). هذه بعض التأملات في تلك الكلمات ذات المعاني الثمينة.*





*الساكن في عون العلي، يستريح في ظل إله السماء.*



*المسكن هو المكان الذي نستريح فيه ومهما ذهبنا بعيداً عنه خلال اليوم أو سفر طويل أو قصير يشتاق الإنسان الى بيته وسكنه فهكذا الأنسان الروحي أن أخطيء وأن استمر في خطيته يشتاق أن يعود الى حضن ابيه السماوي ويقول مع الأبن الضال "اليوم أقوم وأعود الى أبي".*



*الأنسان الذي يسكن ويعيش في عناية ورعاية رب المجد يستمتع بهذه العناية والرعاية في كل وقت وكل زمان. الأنسان طوال حياته على الأرض يسير وسط صعوبات العالم وصراعات عدو الخير فهو كمن يسير في صحراء كل ما فيها رمال وأشواك. ولكن الأنسان الذي يعيش مع الله فأنه يستظل بإله السماء الذي يرى كل أعمالنا الخفية والظاهرة. يستريح من أتعابه ويجد راحته في ظل إله السماء، تخيل أنك تسير في صحراء قاحلة في حرارة شمس شديدة، فكم قيمة ظل ولو شجرة صغيرة تحميك من حرارة الشمس فكم يكون ظل الله الذي يغطينا ويحمينا. *





*يقول للرب: أنت هو ناصري وملجأي، إلهي فأتكل عليه.*



*من أختبر الله وذاق حلاوة العشرة معه يصرخ مع داوود ويقول للرب أنت هو ناصري ليس لي غيرك ينصرني فعندما آتي إليك من المؤكد أنك تنصرني في شدتي وليس لي غيرك إلجأ اليه لأنك يارب هو الملجأ "أسم الرب برج حصين يركض اليه الصديق ويتمنع" وبك يارب نحتمي من ضربات العدو الشرير. لأنك يارب إلهي فأني أتكل عليك "على الرب توكل من كل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد"، "ملقين كل همكم عليه"، أنا أعلم قدرتك يارب ولكني أتكل عليك ولا أنام نوم الغفلة فأني أعمل جاهداً وكلي ثقة فيك يا الله. لا أحتاج الى أنسان آخر يسندني ويقويني في تجاربي، "ملعون من يتكل على زراع بشر".*





*لأنه ينجيني من فخ الصياد، ومن كل كلمة مقلقة.*



*أنا كلي ثقة في ربي وإلهي لأنه ينجيني من فخ الصياد، "ابليس عدوكم يجول حولكم كأسد زائر" فأنت يارب تبعدنا وتكشف لنا عن الطرق التى وضع عدونا فيها فخاخ لنا، والفخ يضعه الصياد لفريسته ويغطيه بأوراق الشجر، وهكذا أبليس يظهر لنا الخطية في مظهر جميل أو بسيط ويحاول خداعنا. ولكن الله ينجينا من مؤامرات أعدائنا الجسديين والروحيين. كما نقول في صلوات الأجبية "فلنشكر ...... كل حسد، وكل تجربة، وكل فعل السيطان، ومؤامرة الناس الأشرار، وقيام الأعداء الخفيين والظاهرين، أنزعها عنا وعن سائر شعبك و........."*



*يا لعظم حبك يا إلهي فأنك تنجيني حتى من كل كلمة مقلقة، ما أعظمك يارب. كما قال السيد للمرأة الخاطئة ".... أذهبي وأنا أيضاً لا أدينك.." هل يوجد حب أعظم من هذا.*





*في وسط منكبيه يظللك، وتحت جناحيه تعتصم. عدله يحيط بك كالسلاح،*



*عندما يخاف أب على أبنه الصغير عند وجود أي خطر، فأن الأب يأخذ أبنه بين رجليه ويحوطه بذراعيه ليحميه من أي ضرر يمكن أن يصيبه، ولكي يشعر الأبن بحب وحنان الأب ويشعر بالأمان والسلام، والأب يبذل ويعرض نفسه للأذى لكي يحمي أبنه. هكذا الهنا الحنون يحمينا ويحوطنا بذراعيه بكل حب وحنان. وكمثال الدجاجة التي تحمي فراخها تحت جناحيها، فأولاد الله يجرون اليه ويحتمو به، ولكن أولاد العالم مثل اليهود الذين رفضوا الرب يسوع فقال لهم "يا أورشليم يا أورشليم، يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها، كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها ولم تريدوا". الله يحيط بك بملائكته وبإسلحتهم التي ترهب أعدائك فيهربون من أمام الله. "ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه وينجيهم"*





*فلا تخشى من خوف الليل، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار، ولا من أمر يسلك في الظلمة، ولا من سقطة وشيطان الظهيرة.*



*الكتاب المقدس يقول لك " لاتخف" فأنت في حماية ملك المجد، القوي القاهر في الحروب، ففي هذا المزمور يذكرنا داوود النبي بكل الأخطار التي يمكن أن يمر بها الأنسان خلال حياته الروحية أو الأرضية من خوف الليل ومن مؤامرات الأشرار الذين يمكن أن يكيدوا لنا المكائد سواء علمت بها أو لم تعلم أو السقوط في خطية معينة أو "سهام أبليس المتقدة ناراً" كما يقول الكاهن في صلاة القسمة و....... ولكن هل أنت وحدك؟ .....!!!!! يرد عليك داوود النبي ويقول "أن كان الرب معنا فمن علينا" وكما يقول الكتاب المقدس عندما قال ايليا النبي لتلميذه "إن الذين معنا أكثر من الذين علينا" وعندما فتح الله عيناي تلميذه وجد الجبل كله محاط بجيوش من الملائكة. *





*يسقط عن يسارك ألوف، وعن يمينك ربوات.*



*هل يمكن أن تخسر معركة وأنت مع الرب يسوع المنتصر؟؟. يقول لك داوود النبي أنك سوف تنتصر على أعدائك الروحيين و أيضاً الجسديين. يسقط عن يسارك ألوف وعن يمينك مئات الألوف. *





*وأما أنت فلا يقتربون إليك، بل بعينيك تتأمل، ومجازاة الخطاة تبصر.*



*وأنت لا تمس لايقد أحد أن يمسك "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني"، فمهما كانت المعارك ضارية مع عدو الخير وجنوده فــ"هوذا حارسك لاينعس ولاينام". ولكن ثق في كلام الرب يسوع وأنت سوف تنظر بعينيك مجازاة الأشرار.*





*لأنك أنت يارب رجائي. جعلت العلي ملجأك، فلا تصيبك الشرور،*



*أنت تحتمي في الرب يسوع القائل "الرب يدافع عنكم وأنتم تصمتون"، لأنك لجأت اليه لايمكن أن تصيبك الشرور وأنت مع الله، فكثير من المشاكل يحلها الله قبل أن تعرفها، ويمكن أن تعلمها بعد ذلك أو لا تعلمها. *





*ولا تدنو ضربة من مسكنك، لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك ليحفظوك في سائر طرقك، وعلى أيديهم يحملونك، لئلا تعثر بحجر رجلك. *



*الله يبعد كل ضربات عدو الخير عنك ويرسل ملائكته لكي تحيط بيك "ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه وينجيهم"، ومن حب الرب وحنانه أن سقط يرسل لك الرب من يحملك لكي لاتهلك نفسك "لاتشمت بي يا عدوتي فأني أن سقط أقوم" . *





*تطأ الأفعى وملك الحيات، وتسحق الأسد والتنين.*



*الرب يسوع أعطانا سلطان على الحيات والعقارب وبهذا السلطان تدوس عليها وحتى أقوى الحيوانات تسحقها لأن هذه ليست قوتنا ولكنها قوة إلهنا، أبائنا الرسل والقديسين صنعوا المعجزات وأنتصروا على أبليس وجنوده بإسم رب القوات.*





*لأنه أتكل علي أتكل فأنجيه، أستره لأنه عرف أسمي*



*لأنك اتكلت عليه هو وحده و"الأتكال على الرب خير من الأتكال على بني البشر"، الأتكال على الرب يعني الثقه بمواعيده مهما تأخرت الاستجابة تأكد أن الله معك، تذكر وعد الله لأبراهيم "أجعل نسلك كنجوم السماء ورمل البحر" تأخر تنفيذ وعد الله لأننا لا نعرف المواعيد والأزمنه ولكن الله أعطاه أسحق في الوقت الذي حدده. *



*كيف نعرف أسم الله؟.... من يعرف أسم الله يعيش في حبه وينفذ وصاياه "من يحبني يحفظ وصاياي". *





*يدعوني فأستجيب له، معه أنا في الشدة.*



*عندما تتكل على الله وحده !!!! تدعو الله وتطلب مساعدته يستجيب لك ويكون معك في أيام الشدة. دانيال في جب الأسود والثلاثة فتية كان الله معهم وسط شدتهم وهذا وعده يتجدد لك ولكل من يسكن في عون العلي "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام والى أنقضاء الدهر".*





*أنقذه وأمجده وطول الأيام أشبعه، وأريه خلاصي. هللويا.*



*هل ستبقى أيام الشدة؟... تأكد أن الله سينقذك ويعوض أيام أتعابك، يوسف الصديق يقول الكتاب المقدس عنه "كان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلاً ناجحاً" كان الرب مع يوسف وهو صغير في بيت أبيه ثم وهو في تجربته المريرة في السجن ولكن يوسف كان يعيش مع الرب متكل عليه فأنقذه الرب وجعله ملكاً على مصر.*





*الآن الكتاب المقدس يدعونا أن نسكن مع العلي لنستمتع بكل هذه البركات والكنيسة تذكرنا بهذا المزمور كل يوم في صلاة الساعة السادسة. *



*بركة الرب يسوع والسيدة العذراء مريم تكون معنا آمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

تأملات رااااااااائعه يا مريم 

ميررسى على التأملات 
 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)




----------



## Star Online (12 مارس 2009)

تأمل اكثر من رائع
بالاخص مزمور 91 وهو من احب المزامير الي

الرب يباركك علي محبتك

تحياتي


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

Star Online قال:


> تأمل اكثر من رائع
> بالاخص مزمور 91 وهو من احب المزامير الي
> 
> الرب يباركك علي محبتك
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)




----------



## M a r i a m (26 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## M a r i a m (6 أبريل 2009)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أبريل 2009)

*[centerتأملات رااااااااائعه يا مريم 

ميررسى على التأملات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك 

[/center]*


----------



## M a r i a m (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل*​


----------

